# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  BeeWi, l'expert du sans fil,   prsente un adaptateur Bluetooth pour autoradio, le BBA100

## Mejdi20

*BeeWi, l'expert du sans fil, prsente un adaptateur Bluetooth pour autoradio, le BBA100*

*Grce  cet adaptateur Bluetooth, profitez de votre musique sur les hauts parleurs de votre autoradio et rpondez  vos appels tlphoniques en mains libres !*



*Facile  connecter, et en avant la musique !*

L'adaptateur Bluetooth pour autoradio BBA100 se connecte sur n'importe quel autoradio quip de prises USB et audio en faade. Il permet de profiter pleinement de la musique stocke sur son tlphone mobile, son baladeur ou son ordinateur : grce  cet adaptateur, le son est diffus en stro directement sur les hauts parleurs de l'autoradio ! 



*Avec le BBA100, les communications tlphoniques sont mains-libres*

Equip d'un microphone, l'adaptateur BBA100 permet galement de rpondre  ses appels tlphoniques mains-libres et de dialoguer en utilisant les haut-parleurs de l'autoradio. Ds que la conversation est termine, la musique reprend automatiquement.  

*Caractristiques techniques :*

Standard Bluetooth : Bluetooth V2.1 + EDR
Porte : classe 2 jusqu' 10 mtres
Nombre d'appareils apparis : jusqu' 7 appareils
Poids : 10 g.

*Disponibilit :*

La BBA100 est disponible au prix public conseill de 29,90 euros TTC chez Norauto, L'auto, Roady, Saturn,..

Pour en savoir plus, veuillez consulter le site: www.eliotrope.fr

----------

